# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Sulme masive ndaj Google, vidhen miliona adresa në Gmail

## Xhuxhumaku

*Sulme masive ndaj Google, vidhen miliona adresa në Gmail*

Piratët kibernetikë kanë qenë shumë të zënë këtë muaj. Pas vjedhjes dhe shpërndarjes në internet të disa fotove nga shërbimi iCloud të disa personazheve të famshëm, sulmi i radhës nga piratët kibernetikë ka qenë ndaj gjigantit të kërkimit, Google.
Google është sulmuar nga një grup piratësh kibernetikë rusë, të cilët kanë vjedhur mbi pesë milionë llogari në Gmail. 

Ata kanë publikuar 5 milionë emra përdoruesish dhe fjalëkalimesh të llogarive në Gmail në një forum rus për Bitcoin. Nuk është zbuluar akoma se nga janë marrë këta adresa në Gmail. Por një gjë është e sigurt, sulmi nuk është kryer në sajë të thyerjes së sigurisë në sistemet e Google-it. Si duket këto adresa janë zbuluar nga një uebsajt i palës së tretë, ose një grumbullues i uebsajteve të tilla ku njerëzit regjistrohen duke përdorur kredencialet në llogarinë e tyre Google Mail., citon krokodili 

Siguria e informacioneve të përdoruesve tanë është prioriteti ynë kryesor, tha një zëdhënës i Google-it për TNW. Nuk kemi evidenca që sistemet tona janë rrezikuar, por sapo informohemi se llogaritë mund të jenë sulmuar, ne marrim masa për të ndihmuar përdoruesit të ruajnë dhe sigurojnë llogaritë e tyre. Mendohet që shumica e këtyre llogarive nuk kanë qenë të vlefshme. 

(ed.me/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/teknologji/...il-210446.html

----------


## gLvlorë

Nje permbledhje e lajmit: 



> *Sulme masive ndaj Google, vidhen miliona adresa në Gmail*





> Por një gjë është e sigurt, sulmi nuk është kryer në sajë të thyerjes së sigurisë në sistemet e Google-it.





> Mendohet që shumica e këtyre llogarive nuk kanë qenë të vlefshme


Media e nje niveli te ulet, ku pothuajse cdo lajm publikohet me nje titull te tipit "Gjen 100milion euro ne nje valixhe" dhe ne artikull shkruhet "100 milion euro ishin letra me vlere per lojen Monopoly"

----------

